# this is what you call a trout!



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

click on pic for full view


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

That would taste mighty fine on the grill in some lemon juice and some spices.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW! Great fish!! You catch those here or out of state?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome trout


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

great looking fish........fly or spinning ? ..........


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

That's a dandy 1catdaddy1.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

so can I hope that it is still in the river so I and several other people can catch it too.
12inchers taste great but the big ones arent as good!
btw, that is a beast, I love the winter

holy crap I just realized where you caught that, what was it doin there lol, I have never gotten anything over 15 in that spot.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a big boy!!! I would love to get up that way and catch a brown


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

What a pig. That's a heck of a Christmas gift. Good deal! How long was it?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow never seen a brown that big come out of there

Jerry put you guys on that one?


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

What a beautiful Brown! Just awesome!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A fine specimen ideed! Good job! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

my buddy and I spend some time wading-and every once in a while it really pays off!made his day.that fish was around 27 inch or so,she was a fat one though,and yes,it was released unharmed.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Always good to see the big ones go back to the water. Beautiful fish. Congrats to your friend. I am pretty sure that would make a lot of ogf's member's months lol.


----------

